# Looking at getting a tattoo! But I need help stacking Japanese kanji for it



## stevo1 (Mar 13, 2015)

I went into a tattoo parlor to get an estimate for a tattoo I am planning on getting, and the idea I have is this:
&#31505;&#38996;&#12391;&#32784;&#12360;&#12425;&#12428;&#12414;&#12377;

It translates to "it is endured with a smile".
The artist I talked to wants to make sure that it is stacked properly, and that it reads properly when stacked (also bearing in mind that japanese is read from right to left), so I figured i'd see if some one on here could help me with that.

I plan on getting it in two lines on my inner leg, below my calf muscle. I'd appreciate the help!


----------



## MFB (Mar 13, 2015)

Have you talked to multiple sources confirming the legitimacy of it actually saying what you believe it to?


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 13, 2015)

I checked with my Japanese friend, and it actually says, "Stupid white guy wants cliche Japanese character tattoo."

jk, I'm just busting your balls. I do have a couple of Japanese friends, though, so I'll see if I can get this in front of them.


----------



## stevo1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, I'd say it's better than getting it in plain English  I appreciate the help man! 
I have had it translated by a paid translator, that I then cross checked with other methods. I'm just trying to figure out the arrangement of each character so it can be read properly. If anybody sees anything wrong with it, please let me know!


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 13, 2015)

Ok, Stevo, I talked with my friend and I didn't tell her what you wanted it to say, just what the characters are. She said it looks like you're trying to translate, "grin and bear it." So I'll ask her on Monday more about it when I see her in person. She's not texting me back any more right now. It would be good to know where to break the text for the two lines, as well.


----------



## stevo1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hollowway said:


> Ok, Stevo, I talked with my friend and I didn't tell her what you wanted it to say, just what the characters are. She said it looks like you're trying to translate, "grin and bear it." So I'll ask her on Monday more about it when I see her in person. She's not texting me back any more right now. It would be good to know where to break the text for the two lines, as well.



Yeah, that's pretty much what I was going for haha. I just don't know where to split it, and how it should look if being read right from left, with it split into 2 lines. Thanks a bunch man!


----------



## Spectre 1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Japanese is written from left to right all the time, no dramas there.


----------



## stevo1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Spectre 1 said:


> Japanese is written from left to right all the time, no dramas there.



So how would you write it if this were to be split into 2 lines, so that it is read properly?


----------



## Spectre 1 (Mar 14, 2015)

&#31505;&#38996;&#12391;

&#32784;&#12360;&#12425;&#12428;&#12414;&#12377;


Im not Japanese so dont trust me. Would look better if you used only kanji as well, not mixed with hiragana. If thats possible you would have to ask a native.


----------



## stevo1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Ok, thanks for the feed back man!


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 14, 2015)

Spectre 1 said:


> &#31505;&#38996;&#12391;
> 
> &#32784;&#12360;&#12425;&#12428;&#12414;&#12377;
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. There must be a way to express it with kanji exclusively. The concept is basic enough that I wouldn't think hiragana was necessary.


----------

